# Khảo sát nhanh tiếng Anh giao tiếp hàng ngày cho bé 2001



## Dung Thủy (27/1/22)

Khảo sát nhanh tiếng Anh giao tiếp hàng ngày cho bé 2001
Dạy trẻ nhỏ học tiếng Anh nói dễ thì rất dễ mà khó thì cũng rất khó. Bởi chúng như những tờ giấy trắng vậy nếu bạn dạy bé sai cách thì bé có thể sẽ trở lên sợ và không thể học ngôn ngữ mới này. Bí quyết dạy tiếng Anh giao tiếp hàng ngày cho trẻ em là có kể truyện tranh cho con nghe nè, cho con nghe nhạc tiếng anh, hay học tiếng anh qua các trò chơi... Tuy nhiên cách tốt nhất hiệu quả nhất để con có thể giỏi được tiếng Anh đó chính là bố mẹ cần cho con được" va " tiếng Anh thật nhiều mỗi ngày.



Phương pháp dạy trẻ học giao tiếp bằng tiếng Anh hiệu quả
•    Nói lời khuyến khích và khen ngợi trẻ: Trẻ nhỏ luôn mong đợi những lời khen ngợi từ cha mẹ. Do đó, cha mẹ nên thường xuyên đưa ra các lời khen và phần thưởng mỗi khi trẻ có tiến bộ về tiếng Anh. Không chỉ trẻ nhỏ mà cả người lớn chúng ta khi được khen cũng sẽ có động lực nhiều hơn và tư duy tích cực hơn. Vậy nên, hãy sắp xếp thời gian dạy tiếng Anh giao tiếp hàng ngày cho trẻ em và nói nhiều lời khen ngợi với trẻ, giúp xây dựng sự tự tin và tạo động lực cho trẻ học tốt hơn.
•    Trẻ con sẽ bị thu hút bởi hình ảnh nhiều hơn: Trẻ em ở độ tuổi mầm non rất dễ bị thu hút bởi hình ảnh, đồ vật, đặc biệt là những vật dụng màu sắc, ngộ nghĩnh. Chính vì vậy, bạn có thể dạy hội thoại tiếng Anh cho trẻ em bằng cách kết hợp giữa nghe và hướng dẫn trực quan. Chẳng hạn khi học một từ về đồ vật, bạn sẽ chỉ vào đồ vật đó hoặc dùng sách tranh hướng dẫn cho bé. Điều này giúp trẻ dễ nhớ và nhớ lâu hơn.
•    Sử dụng Tiếng Anh thường xuyên: Bằng cách sử dụng Tiếng Anh thường xuyên, cha mẹ có thể giúp trẻ hình thành lối tư duy khi hội thoại tiếng Anh cho trẻ em. Càng giao tiếp thường xuyên, cọ xát nhiều, trẻ em sẽ càng hứng thú và nhớ lâu hơn. Phương pháp này cũng được áp dụng nhiều đối với các trường hợp muốn dạy tiếng Anh cho người bận rộn khi không có quá nhiều thời gian dành cho con. Học mọi lúc mọi nơi, sử dụng thường xuyên trong các cuộc hội thoại sẽ giúp bé ghi nhớ tự nhiên nhất.
•    Trẻ nhỏ thường muốn nói Tiếng Anh về các chủ đề: Về bản thân chúng và những gì chúng ưa thích: “I like, I don’t like…”; Về những gì chúng vừa thực hiện: “I went to…; I saw…; I ate…;” ; Cảm giác của trẻ: “I’m sad; she’s cross,…”; Đôi khi trẻ muốn diễn tả một câu nói nhưng chưa có đủ lượng từ vựng, trẻ thường thay thế một từ nào đó bằng tiếng mẹ đẻ, ví dụ “He is eating a (…)”. Nếu người lớn nhắc lại cả câu nói này bằng Tiếng Anh, trẻ sẽ ngay lập tức tiếp nhận được từ Tiếng Anh mới. “He’s eating a plum”. “A plum”. Như vậy, việc đàm thoại tiếng Anh hàng ngày với bé sẽ dễ dàng hơn nhiều, giúp cha mẹ cùng con phát triển
•    Sử dụng các nền tảng trực tuyến: Ngoài việc đàm thoại thường xuyên, cha mẹ cũng nên cho con học tiếng Anh giao tiếp trên máy tính bằng phần mềm trong những lúc con giải trí. Việc vừa chơi vừa học sẽ giúp con tăng khả năng sáng tạo và hứng thú với ngôn ngữ thứ 2 này. Hiện nay trên thị trường đang có rất nhiều phần mềm tích hợp nhiều bài học, chức năng khác nhau và cực kì hữu dụng. Đặc biệt, các nền tảng trực tuyến này lại hoàn toàn miễn phí.
Các mẫu câu đàm thoại tiếng Anh hàng ngày với bé
Mẫu câu hỏi thăm
Tiếp đến là các câu hỏi thăm tiếng Anh giao tiếp hàng ngày cho bé. Các mẫu câu này điển hình giao tiếp tiếng Anh cho bé lớp 1 các gia đình có trẻ nhỏ thường sử dụng các mẫu này nhất. Cha mẹ có thể sử dụng các câu này vào nhiều trường hợp, ví dụ như hỏi tên, tuổi của bé hoặc bạn bè, hỏi thăm khi rước bé từ trường về nhà.
What’s your name: Tên của con là gì?
What’s his/her name: Tên của bạn ấy là gì?
How old are you: Con ấy bao nhiêu tuổi?
How old is he/she: Bạn ấy bao nhiêu tuổi?
How are you: Con có khỏe không?
How was your day: Ngày hôm nay của con thế nào?
Are you hungry: Con có đói không?
Are you tired: Con có mệt không?
Are you happy: Con có vui không?
Are you sad: Con có buồn không?
Những bước đầu khi tiếng Anh giao tiếp hàng ngày cho bé , phụ huynh chỉ nên giao tiếp với bé từ những câu đơn giản nhất hoặc sử dụng các ứng dụng học tiếng Anh giao tiếp miễn phí, chúng ta cũng không nênthúc ép quá nhiều. Điều này sẽ giúp tránh các lỗi khi dạy bé giao tiếp tiếng Anh tại nhà như loạn ngôn ngữ, quên đi tiếng mẹ đẻ hay nói ngoại ngữ khác tốt nhưng lại không nói rành mạch được tiếng mẹ đẻ.
Các đoạn đối thoại ngắn
1. Do you know what time it is?
Tom: Do you know what time it is?
Hoa: Sure. It’s 5:10PM.
Tom: What did you lớp học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho trẻ
say?
Hoa: I said it’s 5:10PM.
Tom: Thanks.
Hoa: You’re welcome.
Học theo các hội thoại tiếng 




cho trẻ em sẽ giúp bé dễ nhớ hơn rất nhiều, kích thích trí tưởng tượng của trẻ. Các bậc phụ huynh nên hội thoại tiếng Anh giao tiếp hàng ngày với bé thường xuyên hơn, duy trì tần suất đều đặn để trẻ không quên, tạo thói quen và môi trường tự nhiên nhất giúp bé thích ứng.
2. I’m hungry
Hoa: Hi Tom, how are you?
Tom: Fine, how are you doing?
Hoa: OK.
Tom: What do you want to do?
Hoa: I’m hungry. I’d like to eat something.
Tom: Where do you want to go?
Hoa: I’d like to go to an Italian restaurant.
Tom: What kind of Italian food do you like?
Hoa: I like spaghetti. Do you like spaghetti?
Tom: No, I don’t, but I like pizza.

3. What do you do for work?
Hoa: Excuse me, are you American?
Tom: No.
Hoa: Do you speak English?
Tom: A little, but not very well.
Hoa: What do you do for work?
Tom: I’m a student. How about you?
Hoa: I’m a student too.


----------

